# عزاء واجب



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2009)

توفى الى رحمه الله تعالى والد العضو نوار احمد (light man) ة الذى طالما اثرى القسم بالمواضيع المهمه و المشاركات المفيده
نسال الله ان يتغمد اللفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان 
اسالكم الدعاء له 

لمشاهده مواضيع المهندس نوار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2085472


----------



## م.عبير (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر الجميع و اجرك أستاذ zanitty .


----------



## eng_mshmsh (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته


----------



## toktok66 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون00000000000
البقاء لله اخي نوار ولا تحزن واصبر واحتسب 
اللهم اغفر للاخ احمد نوار واعف عنه وارحمه ووسع عليه قبره يا رحمن يا رحيم


----------



## المهندس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


وعزائنا لأخينا نوار ..


----------



## عروة بن الأكرم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## عاشق المدينه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم *
*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## البحار البحري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله *رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعوضه الجنة.. اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك..

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (25 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## ابوهشوم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اسال الله له المغفره والرحمه ولاهله الصبر


----------



## ابو سرويه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

وبشر الصابرين الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا له راجعون
ربنا يدخله فسيح جناته مع الشهداء والصديقين


----------



## ABDUSALAM111 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعوضه الجنة.. اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك..

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم *
*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## كيمكو نت (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## قاسم عباس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
الهمك الله الصبر والسلوان ياأخ أحمد
نصيحتي الأخوية لك بأن تخصص من وقتك دقيقة واحدة يوميا على الأقل تدعوا لوالديك بالمغفرة والرحمة وان تتصدق عنهما يوميا بأي صدقة وان كانت صغيرة عسى أن يتقبلها منك فتكون فيها فوزا لك ولوالديك يوم الحساب


----------



## مهندسة توتا (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه وعافه وأعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وأغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.
اللهم انه نزل بك وأنت خير منزول به وأصبح فقيرا الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه وهو الفقير الى رحمتك وقد جئناك شفعاء له وجئناك راغبين اليك طالبين له الرحمه والمغفره.


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله.......
وانا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
البقاء لله يااخ نوار 
وان شاء الله اخر الاحزان


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*أعظم الله أجركم أخي المهندس نوار وتغمد الله الفقيد بواسع الرحمة وأدخله فسيح جناته ورحم جميع أموات المسلمين*

*اللهم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذكرنا وأنثانا*
*اللهم من احييته منا فأحيه على الإسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان . *
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده.

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة تغنيه عن رحمة من سواك. **وأغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله **ووسع مدخله وأجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة *
*اللهم آنس وحشته في القبور و تجاوز عنه يوم العرض والنشور..*

*اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره . واهلا خيرا من اهله . *
*وادخله الجنة بغير حساب . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ..*

*اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود ومراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود *
*مع المقربين الشهود الركع السجود الموفين بالعهود في سدر مخضود وطلح منضود وظل ممدود.*

*اللهم انه عبدك وابن عبدك محتاج الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه فارحمه *
*وارزقه لذة النظر الى وجهك الكريم ..*


*اللهم ان كان من المحسنين فزد في حسناته وان كان من المسيئين فتجاوز عن سيئاته*
*وامحها وضاعفها إنك أنت الله الواحد المتوحد بالكمال والجمال ..*


*اللهم ان كان في سرور فزده سرورا ونعيما ..**وتقبل منه القليل وتجاوز عن التقصير.. *
* برحمتك **يا ارحم الراحمين *

*اللهم امين ..اللهم امين ..اللهم آمين*​


----------



## مهندسة شهد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وحده غفر الله ذنوبه واسطنه فسيح جناته ان شاء الله انا لله وانااليه راجعون صبركم الله واعانكم على بلواكم


----------



## الحاجه فاطمه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاءلله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## فادية المدني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون
غفر الله له واسكنه فسيح جناته والهم أهله الصبر والسلوان

كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لله ما اعطى وله ما اخذ وكل شيء عنده باجل مسمى
ولا نقول الا ما يرضى ربنا
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
آجرك الله فى مصيبتك واخلفك خيرا منها
فلتصبر ولتحتسب وكلنا الى الله سائرون
​


----------



## سابكو 2010 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء للة 
تعازينا القلبية لة وللعائلة الكريمة


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

 اسأل الله ان يصبركم على مصابكم 

اعظم الله اجركم ايها الاخ نوار .. الله يرحمه ويعفو عنه ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله و انا ايه راجعون
اللهم ارحم والدنا و اسكنه فسيح جناتك
اللهم وسع له قبره مد بصره و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة
اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و عافه و اعف عنه و اكرم نزله و وسع مدخله 

البقاء لله اخى نوار
اذكر مصابك برسول الله الذى توفى قبله و كلنا الى الله راجعون
و تذكر حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث
صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له.


----------



## م.سارة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## محمد حامد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

رحم الله الفقيدة وأسكنها فسيح جناته 
اللهم إرزق آلها الصبر وأعظم لهم الأجر 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## DESKTOP (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## jouini87 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*


----------



## كونى عائشة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *أعظم الله أجركم أخي المهندس نوار وتغمد الله الفقيد بواسع الرحمة وأدخله فسيح جناته ورحم جميع أموات المسلمين*
> 
> *اللهم اغفر لحينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا وصغيرنا وكبيرنا وذكرنا وأنثانا*
> *اللهم من احييته منا فأحيه على الإسلام ومن توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان . *
> ...



ااميييييييين يارب العلمين
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الهم ارحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته واجزيه بأحسن ما عمل فى الدنيا
اللهم تقبل ولده هذا ولد صالح له ولا تقطع عمله فى الدنيا وتقبل منه الدعاء لابيه ....


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


*

​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وحده
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم إرحم المتوفي رحمة واسعة وتجاوز عن سيئاته وزد له في ميزان حسناته
اللهم بدله دارا خيرا من دارة وأهلا خيرا من أهله وثبته عند السؤال ووسع له قبرة وإجعله روضه من رياض الجنة

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

رحم الله الفقيد ,,, وأسكنه فسيح جناته ,,, وغفر له ..... 
وعظم الله أجر أهله ,,, وألهمهم الصبر والسلوان ,,,,,, 
اللهم آمين .............


----------



## م محسن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*​ 
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم اعذه من عذاب القبر ,وجاف ِالارض عن جنبيها .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (25 سبتمبر 2009)

غفر الله لوالده و أسكنه فسيح جناته و ألهم أهله الصبر و السلوان
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون


----------



## aya_elc (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
واسكنه الله فسيح جناته 
البقاء لله مهندس نور


----------



## اراس الكردي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه واعفو عنه وتغمده برحمتك
اللهم امين


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على دلالتكم على الخير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 {كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ }العنكبوت57

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون

البقاء لله

اللهم اعف عنه واغفر له وارحمه وارحمنا وارحم موتانا وجميع موتى المسلمين
اللهم اجعله من أهل الفردوس الأعلى 
اللهم ارحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه
أنتم السابقون ونحن بكم إن شاء الله لاحقون


----------



## هاجر137 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
ان لله ما اخذ و لله ما اعطى 
اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك و اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة​


----------



## بدري علي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت


----------



## alouanez (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## المهندس الطمو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي احمد للفقيد الرحمة ولكم طول البقاء
رحم الله فقيدكم وادخله فسيح جناته وحشره مع الابرار والصالحين يوم القيامة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أحسن الله عزاءكم
نسأل الله الرحمة للفقيد وأن يصبر أهله


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا لله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه


----------



## بنت المدني (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أعظم الله أجركم أخي المهندس نوار وتغمد الله الفقيد بواسع رحمته وأدخله فسيح جناته


----------



## mokh (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله 
اللهم اغفر لامواتنا واموات المسلمين


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
نسال الله له ولنا المغفرة وان يسكنه الجنة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسأل الله ان يدخل الفقيد فسيح جناته


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## نسمة النيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء الله ربنل يرحمه ويكرم مثواه


----------



## إيزيس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولاقو الا بالله
انا لله وان الليه راجعون 
الله يرحم والدي ويرحم والده ويدخلهم فسيح جنانه ويجبر قلبه واهله اجمعين

الله اغفر لاموات المسلمين اللهم وارحمهم وعافهم واعف عنهم واكرم نزلهم ووسع مدخلهم واغسلهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقهم من الذنوب والخطاياي كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

ووسع لهم بقبرهم وانره مد البصر 
وادخلهم وايانا جنات الفردوس الاعلى 
اللهم امين


----------



## المهندس ناصح (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
واحسن الله عزاكم


----------



## زيليا (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## م اخلاص (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الرحمة له والعزاء لاهله


----------



## alith (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اناء لله واناء اليه راجعون عضم الله اجرك مهندس نوار وتقبل الله الفقيد بواسع رحمته واسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله.
عظم الله اجركم. ورحم فقيدكم واسكنه الجنة. وكذا جميع موتى المسلمين.
آمين اللهم..آمين.


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا لله وانا الية راجعون 
البقاء لله وان شاء الله ان يتغمده برحمة الواسعة


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
تغمد الله الفقيد بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جناته
اللهم إغفر له وإرحمه وإجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولجميع موتى المسلمين
ونسأل الله أن يعظم لك الأجر يا بشمهندس أنور


----------



## mbakir88 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته 
وجعله بين الصالحين والابرار
امين


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
لله ما أعطي ولله ما أخذ وعنده كل شئ بأجل مسمي 
فلتصبر ولتحتسب أخونا نوار


----------



## المعتز بالله (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله .. 

اللهم اجره في مصيبته واخلف له خيرا منها ..


----------



## الشخيبي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## المهندسة مجد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله أجركم ... 
غفر الله له وتغمده في وسيع رحمته و ألهم أهله الصبر و السلوان 
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون


----------



## المهندسة نور (25 سبتمبر 2009)

_البقاء لله ............_
_وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون_


----------



## mohammed_ra2007 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
والذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*


----------



## ناهده (25 سبتمبر 2009)

العمر الك يااخي القدير
اللهم تغمده برحمتك وادخله فسيح جناتك
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون - نسال الله ان يتغمد الفقيد في فسيح جناته وان يلهم اله الصبر والسلوان 
وسبحان من له الدوام


----------



## عاشقه العماره (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله يابشمهندس
وربنا يصبركم يارب
ويرحمه برحمته ويجعله فى جنة الفردوس الاعلى
*


----------



## رااااكان (25 سبتمبر 2009)

* انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ،، 
**أسأل الله ان يرحمه ،، ويسكنه فسيح جناته *


----------



## ابن البلد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أعظم الله أجرك في أبيك
ورحمه الله


----------



## رشا الجواد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون لاحول ولا قوة الابالله العلي العظيم
وكل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام
عظم الله اجرك مهندس نوار واسكن والدك فسيح جناته والهمك واسرتكم الكريمة الصبر والسلوان


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر الجميع و اجرك أستاذ zanitty .


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون البقاء لله اللهم ارزقه الجنه وتغمده برحمتك يارحم الراحمين واعفو وارحمه انك تواب تحب العفو


----------



## eng_asm (25 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
أحسن الله عزائكم أخي نوار ورحم ميتكم وجمعكم به في الجنة
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس


فائدة: ألفاظ البقاء لله والبقية بحياتك والعمر لك وغير ذلك مما شاع بين الناس ليست من السنة وليست من ألفاظ العزاء، إنما المشروع في العزاء أن نقول :
لله ما أخذ ولله ما أعطي وكل شيء عنده بمقدار فلتصبر ولتحتسب
أحسن الله عزائكم ورحم ميتكم وجمعكم به في الجنة
كما يسن الدعاء للميت بالمغفرة والرحمة


----------



## Ayman (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
رحم الله والدك و اسكنه فسيح جناته ..
فلتصبر و لتحتسب


----------



## زرقة السماء (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ،،، انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اللهم يمن كتابه وهون حسابهم واجعل الجنه مقره ومؤواه​


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## hells angels (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله الدائم*

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون00000000000
البقاء لله اخي نوار ولا تحزن واصبر واحتسب واسكنة الله فسيح جناتة 
اللهم اغفر للاخ احمد نوار واعف عنه وارحمه يا رحمن يا رحيم*​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

قالى تعالى:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)صدق الله العظيم
وقال تعالى:
(يا ايتها النفس المطمئنه ارجعي الي ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي)
صدق الله العظيم
اخي الكريم إن لله وإنا اليه راجعون..تقبل الله الفقيد بواسع الرحمه والمغفره..البقاء والدوام لله عزوجل..نسألكم الصبر والاحتساب على الله..


----------



## صلاح الفهد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

غفر الله له وأسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## engramy (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## إسلام علي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جناته 
وجزاك الله خيرا م زانيتي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

نسال الله ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته
وانا لله وانا اليه راحعون


----------



## ابو محمود (25 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم انزله منازل الشهداء والصديقين
والهم اهله الصبر والسلوان
واجرهم فى مصابهم
اللهم تغاضى عن سيائته وبدلها بعفوك وكرمك ورحمتك حسنات


----------



## Salah Al-Din (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


----------



## معماريون (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقـــــــــــــــــــــاء لله
اللهم ارحم فقيدهم واسكنه فسيح جناته​


----------



## الطيبات (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## arstobgi (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله 
ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*


----------



## سامي خال (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون.لله مااعطا ولله مااخز .عضم الله اجركم


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وغنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون وندعوا للفقيد ان يدخله الله فسيح جناته وأن يبدله دارا خيرا من داره وأهلا خيرا من أهله


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون وندعوا الله ان يدخله الله فسيح جناته ويبدله دارا خيرا من داره وأهلا خيرا من اهله


----------



## فيصل التميمي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون عظم الله اجركم واطال في الخير بقائكم 

رحمة الله عليه وعلى اموات المسلمين


----------



## phd.loay younis (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الى جنات الخلد ...عظم الله اجركم


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله

عسى الله أن يرحمه

ويسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لله مااعطى ولله ما اخذ وكل شيء عنده بمقدار رحمه الله المتوفي واسكنه فسيح جنانه والهم اهله الصبر والسلوان وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## بسمه العراقيه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله وجعلها الله خاتمة الاحزان


----------



## م عامر (25 سبتمبر 2009)

تعازينا الحارة
إنا لله وإناا إليه راجعون
عظم الله أجركم


----------



## mahmoudh5 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون
نسأل الله تعالى ان يتغمده برحمته و يجعل مثواه الجنة
امين يارب العالمين


----------



## عبد الله 212 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> توفى الى رحمه الله تعالى والد العضو نوار احمد (light man) ة الذى طالما اثرى القسم بالمواضيع المهمه و المشاركات المفيده
> نسال الله ان يتغمد اللفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان
> اسالكم الدعاء له
> 
> ...


لله ما اعطى وله ما اخز
غفر الله لوالدك واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## حمدى 12 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## mustafasas (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله ان لله و انت اليه راجعون


----------



## محمودشمس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

نشاطركم اخر الاحزان وربنا يصبر قلوبكم باقي الايام وندعو الله ان يلهمكم الصبر والسلوان


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لله ما اخذ وله ما اعطي وكل شيء عنده بمقدار فاصبر واحتسب


----------



## رضوان الحسين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله 

انا لله وانا له راجعون ولا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر الجميع و اجرك أستاذ zanitty .*​


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## ramzi khashan (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ا


رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم الصبر والسلوان..
لا إلله إلا الله​


----------



## عبدالقوى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وحده
لله ما اخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شئ عنده بمقدار


----------



## eng.lana (25 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
البقاء لله عزوجل
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان


----------



## hany hady (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## mahmoud_marin (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


وعزائنا لأخينا نوار ..


----------



## mahmoud_marin (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون واسكن الفقيد الجنة ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمد بدر الدين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله واليه راجعون
*
.تعازيا لللأخ نوار... اسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه جميل الصبر و السلوان 

رحم الله الفقيد العزيز و اسكنه فسيح جنانه . آمين
*


----------



## فايز1 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
 نسأل الله ان يتغمده برحمته الواسعة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

و بارك بكم

و رحم والد أخينا نوار و غفر له


----------



## mo000 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله أجركم و غفر لميتكم
و ألهم ذويه الصبر


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه....ورزقكم جميل الصبر


----------



## light man (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر خاص*

اللهم اني أشهد ان الله وحده لا شريك له و أشهد ان محمدا عبده و رسوله ,و أشهد أن الله يبعث من في القبور ,و ان الموت حق ,و ان يوم الحساب حق ,و ان الجنة حق , و ان ما فيها من النعيم حق ,و ان النار حق , و وأن الايمان حق, و ان الله هو الحق المبين.
اخواني للحقيقة اليوم هو اليوم الاول الذي ادخل فيه للمنتدى بعد وفاة صديقي و ناصحي و اخي والدي الحبيب .
و قد دهشت عندما رأيت المشاعر و التعازي الصادقة من كل الاخوان و الاخ زانتي الذي فعلا لا استطيع رد جميله و لا حتى مشاعره النبيلة عندما انزل خبر وفاة و الدي في المنتدى .
فعلا لقد ذرفت عينايي الدموع بحرارة على صدق مشاعر الجميع 
و لا ادري ماذا اقول إلا رحم الله موتاكم و موتى المؤمنين عسى ان يسكن الله والدي في فسيح جنانه بحق شهر رمضان الفضيل الذي فارقنا فيه 
​


----------



## qasem kafawin (25 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون رحم الله والدك اخي نوار والهمك وذويك الصبر والسلوان امين


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
رحم الله الفقيد و اسكنه فسيح جنانه ...إن لله و إنا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ألهم الصبر و السلوان لاهله و ولده نوار آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## sasaegy (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون


----------



## ابو و سام (26 سبتمبر 2009)

رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته وان لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## راسم العراقي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وانشالله خاتمة الاحزان ونسأل الله ان يسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## مهندسة ارض الكنانة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

والله ما نقول الا ما يرضيك
 انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
 
 رحمه الله رحمة واسعة(اللهم اسكنه ووالدي وجميع موتي المسلمين فسيح جناتك واجعل قبورهم روضة من رياض الجنة)
 نسأل الله الصبر والسلوان لأسرته​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

البقاء لله ، و اسكن الفقيد فسيح جناته ................... امين


----------



## المغربية (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
الله ايتغمده برحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
ويرزق الصبر لاهله ويجعل محبته صبرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون
لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
البقاء لله 
ربنا يجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## النجاري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله اجره وغفر لميته الهمه منه صبرا جميلا
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## جلنار محمد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله انالله وانااليه راجعون نسال الله ان يسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## abdou_alx (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نسال الله ان يتغمد الفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان


----------



## majdbasm (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*


----------



## EYE OF ART (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ، إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
اسال الله ان يغفر له ويرحمة ، و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان​


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الى رحمة الله ..عظم الله اجرك ياخ نوار ...ومن خلف ما مات كما يقولون ..


----------



## سفيان السيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 
انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
تغمد الله الفقيد برحمته و ادخله فسيح جنانه


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله القدير العزيز

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

عظم الله أجوركم أخي العزيز نوار وأسكن والدك فسيح جناته


----------



## حسام يونس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

إن لله وإنا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله


----------



## aimano (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

أسأل الله ان يرحمه و يغفر له و يتغمده بواسع رحمته 


وعزائنا للأخ نوار. *​


----------



## يحي الحربي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
تعازينا الحارة للاخ نوار
ونسال الله المغفرة والرحمة للفقيد ولعموم موتى المسلمين


----------



## دنياي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
شكرا لكم للخبر لاقامه اقل واجب ممكن
البقاء في حياتك اخي وكلنه لها كن بحفظ الله ورعايته


----------



## غانم12 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
البقية في حياتك


----------



## mostafa_laban (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله يا مهندس نوار 
ربنا يرحمه ويرحمنا اجمعين


----------



## المهندسة الحنونة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ...

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ان شاء الله 
اللهم افسح مدخله ونور قبره وزوجه زوجا خيرا من زوجه 
واهلا خير من اهله وجازه عن الاحسان احسانا وعن الذنب عفوا وغفرانا 

المهندس نوار احمد ان لله مااخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى ... فلتصبر ولتحتسب :80:

المهندسة الحنونة​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله العلى العضيم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله


----------



## sayed00 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

رحم الله والد الاخ نور

تقبل تعازينا


----------



## Eng.ABOhosein (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم تقبله وأغفر له وأرحمه وتجاوز عنه.

اللهم ابدله داراً خيراً من دارة.


----------



## eng.wael.k (26 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإناإليه راجعون

نسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر له و يرحمه ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه هو و جميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (26 سبتمبر 2009)

نأسأل الله ان يرحمه ..و يغفر له ..و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..إنه على كل شيئ قدير

وعزائنا لأخينا نوار ..


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وثقل موازينه بالعمل الصالح


----------



## nshareef (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار


----------



## مهندس وعد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم......اصبر واحتسب فان موعده الجنة انشاء الله


----------



## Haneen.Kh.T (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*تقديم عزاء_عضو جديد_*

البقاء لله
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الهمك الله الصبر والسلوان
ومثواه الجنة ان شاء الله​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله

عظم الله أجر الصابرين، أخي نوار، نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يتقبل الوالد في رحمته الواسعة، ويسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لـ لله 
انا لـ لله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يرحمه


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله . إن لله ما اخذ وله ما اعطي


----------



## mohammed al hadi (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله
ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
وان لله وان إليه راجعون
اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداءوحسن أولئك رفيقا


----------



## الربان الكويتي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم 
وعسى الله ان يغفر له ويرحمه
ويحسن الله عزاكم


----------



## كنعانية العينين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

تغمد الله فقيدكم بواسع رحمته وغفر الله له ولجميع موتى المسلمين ، ورزقكم الصبر والسلوان


----------



## ehab_lovegypt (26 سبتمبر 2009)

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون البقاء لله أستاذ أحمد ورحم الله موتانا جميعا وأسكنهم جنه الخلد مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا وجعلك خير خلف لخير سلف.


----------



## rosenour (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البـــــــــــــــقاء لله


----------



## معماريمن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

عظم الله اجركم


----------



## khoklland007 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعوضه الجنة.. اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك..

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..
وخــــــــــاتمة الاحزان


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له االلهم ارحمه


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## فتوح (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## حسام عبدالله (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله أسأل الله ان يرحمه و يغفر له و يتغمده بواسع رحمته 


*​


----------



## نبيلوف (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_البقاء لله رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه_​


----------



## medhat omar (26 سبتمبر 2009)

للفقيد الرحمه و للاسره الصبر والسلوان


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله أجرك..
جعله الله من أهل اليمين وأسكنه فسيح جناته.......

تحياتي...


----------



## star_atar78 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الدوام لله وحده 
رحم الله الفقيد وألهم أهله الصبر والسلوان وجمعنا وإياكم به على حوض نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## وليد الزين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله ...
اللهم بارك له في اعماله وضاعف حسناته وتجاوز عن سيئاته واجعل النور في قبره اللهم آآمين


----------



## nada_21 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله , رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لله ماعطى ولله ما اخذ وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون والبقاء لله وحده
الهمك الله الصبر اخونا نوار


----------



## كوردستان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## هالــة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

اسفة عالتأخير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعوضه الجنة.. اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك..

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*


----------



## ola ibrahim (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله اللهم مارحم والديه ونور قبره واسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## خرت البخور (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته
احسن الله عزاااء الجميع .....................


----------



## tanji12 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه


----------



## ليدي لين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويتقبله بقبول حسن
عفا الله عنه وتغمده برحمته


----------



## رهف (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله 
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر


----------



## مهندسة للابد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
البقاء لله
اللهم ارزقهم الصبر والسلوان وادخل فقيدهم اعالي الجنان امين​


----------



## Mr.Zamzami (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لاحول ولا قوة الابالله العليالعظيم

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيج جناته

وعظم اجركم


----------



## من الامارات (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا لله وانا إليه لراجعون 
رحم الله الفقيدة واسكنها جنته وجمّلكم الله بالصبر والسلوان


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## هنو هيمة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## اسامة الخضري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

البقاء لله
*


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اسكنه الفردوس الأعلى وهون عليه ضمة القبر


----------



## سولاف اسامة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء للة اسال اللة ان يغفر لة ويرحمة ويجعلة فى الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ... لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم .. اسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## إبن جبير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسأل الله الرحمة والغفران للراحل والصبر والسلوان لأهله ، الله يرحمه رحمة واسعة ولجميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## لمسةمعمارية (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون 
غفرالله له واسكنه فسيح جناته وجعل القران ونيسه في القبر 
برحمتك يارحم الراحمين


----------



## ميسون احمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسال الله له المغفرة والرحمتة من الله انا لله وانا الية راجعون


----------



## نزار الملك (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اعظم الله اجركم واحسن عزاكم ان شاء الله .

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رحم الله روحه الفقيد وادخله فسيح جناته والهم اهله الصبر والسلوان
البقاء لله انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## م عاطف عبدالرحمن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

للة ماأخذ وللة ماأعطى وإنا للة وإنا إلية راجعون


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رسالة تعزية*

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسأل الله أن يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ويثبته عند السؤال فى القبر ويسكنه فسيح جنانه ويلهم أهل الفقيد الصبر ويؤجرهم فى مصيبتهم ويخلفهم خيراً منها

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:
((كُلُّ نَفۡسٍ۬ ذَآٮِٕقَةُ ٱلۡمَوۡتِ‌ۗ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوۡنَ أُجُورَڪُمۡ يَوۡمَ ٱلۡقِيَـٰمَةِ‌ۖ فَمَن زُحۡزِحَ عَنِ ٱلنَّارِ وَأُدۡخِلَ ٱلۡجَنَّةَ فَقَدۡ فَازَ‌ۗ وَمَا ٱلۡحَيَوٰةُ ٱلدُّنۡيَآ إِلَّا مَتَـٰعُ ٱلۡغُرُورِ))
صدق الله العظيم*​


----------



## enghaythamkh (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رحمه الله هو وكل من يقرأ هذه الإضافة ولكل المسلمين آمين


----------



## محمد العرندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر الجميع


----------



## محمد العرندس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسأل الله له الرحمة و ذويه الصبر و السلوان وأن يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

نسال الله ان يتغمد الفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان 
احر التعازي لزميلنا العزيز بهذا المصاب الجلل
مع شكري للاخ زانيتي لالتفاتته الرائعه هذه


----------



## الصادق اثنين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين*


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله أجرك و أحسن عزائك وغفر لميتك وانا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## فهد بغدادي (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
 رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه 
تعازينا للأخ نوار


----------



## FOUADYARCH (27 سبتمبر 2009)

addaiim ellah fi molkih ,nessal ellah an yeteghammadaho bi wassi3 rhamatih,inna lillah wa inna ilayhi raji3one 3adhama ellaho ajrak ya akh nouar


----------



## رفعت سلطان (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يرحمة
ويبارك فى زريتة ويتجاوز عن سيئاتة
ويحشر مع النبين والصدقين والصالحين​


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

* لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​*​


----------



## بركة محمد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​

hg


----------



## فداء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم وادخله فسيح جناته


----------



## نوارة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم 

عظم الله اجركم
والله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته​


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله والدوام الله
كل من عليها فان 
رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعه واسكنه الله فسيح جناته 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
ببابك واقفين وبكرمك متعلقين فاكرمنا يا الله
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ان كنا لسنا اهلنا لان ننال رحمتك فرحمتك اهل ان تنالنا يااااااااااااااااااااااا الله
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمد حسيين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله فقيدك وأسكنه فسيح جناته 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم 
أن يغفر له ويصلح ذريته 
وعظم الله أجركم

أخوكم في الله محمد حسين


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم ارحم موتانا وجميع موتى المسلمين
اللهم انقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود الى جنات الخلود


----------



## VIP75 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*


----------



## تقوى الله (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يرحمه رحمة واسعة وأن يغفر له 


وأن يرزق أهله الصبر والسلوان على فراقه


ونسأله سبحانه أن يجعله من أهل الفردوس الأعلى 


اللهم آمين​


----------



## e.alansi (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا لله وانا اليه لراجعون
اللهم اغفر له وادخله فسيح جناته 
والهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان امين


----------



## حسام محي الدين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الدوام لله سبحانه وتعالى ويارب يرحمه ويحسن اليه


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يرحمه و يرحم موتانا أجمعين


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## الجزائري48 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله انا لله و انا البه راجعون 
تعازينا الخالصة للأخ نوار 
الله يرحم موتا المسلمين


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه راجعون اسال الله العظيم ان يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته وان يدخله فسيح جناته باذن الله


----------



## المهندسه البصروايه (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم
البقاء في حياتك اخ نوار


----------



## zidaan (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا أليه لراجعون تعازينا لأخ الفاضل في وفاة والده تغمد الله الفقيد بالرحمة والمغفرة وألهم أهله جميل الصبر والسلوان


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

عظم الله أجركم وغفر لميتكم


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يغفر له ولموتى المسلمين أجمعين


----------



## سنا الأمل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون تغمد الله روحه واسكنها فسيح جناته


----------



## ابوروميساء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
البقاء لله 
خالص العزاء والى الفقيدالرحمة 
ونرجو من الله ان يدخله فسيح جناته مع الصديقين وشهداء


----------



## rwmam (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*​


----------



## flowers* (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله اخي نوار اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعوضه بالجنه امين يارب العالمين


----------



## elagouri (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله أكبر رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ونسأل الله أن يرزق نوار وأهله الصبر والسلوان


----------



## م/ مصطفي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله و انــا اليه راجعــون 

البقـاء لله وحده


----------



## leila_tggt (28 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
أسكنه الله الجنة ان شاء الله 
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له و اسكنه فسيح جناتك
امين


----------



## yasser.yasser (28 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
 تغمد الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جنانه
 الهم اجعله من عبادك المخلصين 
 ولاهل الفقيد الصبر والسلوان
 الهم احسن ختامنا يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## hiba (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لله ما أعطى وله وما أخذ

عظم الله أجركم

الله يجعله بالفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## engr.khalid (28 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## jhwan dilshad (28 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## kaboke (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا هندسة مفيد جداً ومريح في التعاريف هذا البرنامج يحل كثياً من مشكاكل التعاريف


----------



## esamkhattab (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*

لا نقول الا ما يرضى ربنا 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الهمك الله الصبر يا اخى نوار واسكن والدك فسيح الجنان 
ونوصيك الدعاء له وقراءه الفاتحه اللهم اغفر له ولوالدينا وجميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## الهام ابراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2009)

البقاء الله ان الله وان الية رجعون وان يرحمو رحمة وسعة وان يجعل قبر روض من منروض الجنة


----------



## jamal_air (28 سبتمبر 2009)

نا لله وانا اليه راجعون...................
البقاء لله اخي نوار ولا تحزن واصبر واحتسب 
اللهم اغفر للاخ احمد نوار واعف عنه وارحمه ووسع عليه قبره يا رحمن يا رحيم


----------



## mohammadjaber (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

البقاء لله
رحمه الله 
انا للله و انا اليه رجعون


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارزقه الجنه وتجاوز عن سيئاته 

وارزق اهله الصبر والسلوان


----------



## غريب الطباع (1 أكتوبر 2009)

أسكنه الله فسيحه جناته
.تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## ادور (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر 
وجزاكو كل خير شكر الله سعيكم


----------



## Amjad79 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## تولين (1 أكتوبر 2009)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
انا لله وانا الية راجعين
رحمه الله واسكنه جنة الخلد


----------



## Rawand (1 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمة الله عليه وتعازينا لزميلنا العزيز


----------



## اسكندرنى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ya9ota (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## mohey khamees (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*
ولك ولأهلك الصبر والسلوان
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون​


----------



## eng_safaa (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله يا بشمهندس 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله وحده 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله،تعازينا الحارة للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## غدر الزمن (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له
واجعل قبره روضاً من
رياض الجنه​


----------



## The Leader_88 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## هندسة.نت (2 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ... البقاء لله


----------



## maalma (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*
*البقاء لله رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## نور الهدي 86 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله ان لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وان ايه راجعون..
نسأل الله أن يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه وان يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان


----------



## archiking (2 أكتوبر 2009)

"كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذي الجلال والاكرام" رحم الله الفقيد والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان


----------



## فاسيلي زايتسيف (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله..تغمده الله برحمته في فسيح جناته


----------



## نور الدين ثامر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله انا لله وأنا اليه راجعون


----------



## سامح ابراهيم2 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

zanitty قال:


> توفى الى رحمه الله تعالى والد العضو نوار احمد (light man) ة الذى طالما اثرى القسم بالمواضيع المهمه و المشاركات المفيده
> نسال الله ان يتغمد اللفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان
> اسالكم الدعاء له
> 
> ...


البقاء لله وحده لا شريك له


----------



## eng_mun3m (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون رحم الله الفقيد وغفر له 
اللهم اغفر لاموات المسلمين


----------



## سيناوى81 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه وعافه و اعف عنه


----------



## eng-heba (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله يابشمهندس ربنا يلهمكم الصبر


----------



## eng-heba (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله يا بشمهندس ربنا يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويلهمكم الصبر


----------



## السيد نور الدين (2 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء والدوام لله ولاحول ولاقوة الابالله أشاطر أخي نوار الاحزان في هذا المصاب الجلل


----------



## مهندسة دولة (2 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون الله يرحمه و يغفرله


----------



## المهندس مدحت على (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## wosibei (2 أكتوبر 2009)

نسال الله ان يتغمد اللفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان 
اسالكم الدعاء له


----------



## m.d92 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون


----------



## ابو فوزي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر الجميع


----------



## al7naaaan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*
الله يعوضه الجنة.. اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك..

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..​*


----------



## كريم المسكين (3 أكتوبر 2009)

_نسأل الله أن يتغمده برحمته الواسعة ويدخله فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين_​


----------



## zaher11122 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

* البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*​


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ داعيا الى الله ان يتغمده بوافر رحمته وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله
انا لله وانا الية راجعون


----------



## مهندس/علي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## محمد باسم حورانية (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا لله و انا اليه لراجعون 
عظم الله أجركم و رحم فقيدكم و ألهمكم الصبر و السلوى


----------



## asmaa_asm (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## صهيب علي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احسن الله عزائكم وغفر لميتكم وعظم الله اجركم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله اخي 
اسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## م / عماد الدين (3 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
البقاء لله أخي نوار ... ألهمكم الله الصبر والسلوان ... 
اللهم اغفر له ذنوبه وهون عليه عذاب القبر ... اللهم تقبل حسناته وتجاوز عن سيئاته 
اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات .... اللهم ادخلنا جنات الفردوس نزلا خالدين فيها أبدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ... اللهم آمين


----------



## qazasq2002 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا محمد اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين
العز والبقاء لله وحده وتغمده الله فسيح جناته وألهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان
أتقدم لك أخي بتعازيه الحارة
اللهم أغفر له و أرحمه وعافه وأعفو عنه
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احسان الشبل (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا الية راجعون
وكل نفس ذائقة الموت 
الله يصبرك ويجبرك


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي نوار البقاء لله وعظم الله اجركم وجعل مسواه الجنة


----------



## م:وحيد على (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 
*​


----------



## مؤيد الحلبي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم 
نحسبه عند الله من المرضيين اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه


----------



## عمرو السباعى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون
البقاء لله اخ نوار
اللهم ما اجعل مثواه الجنهه


----------



## ايهابمحمد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر للفقيد وادخله جنتك وارزقه الفردوس وصبر اهله اللهم امين


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (5 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## م. جمعه النوافله (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم يا رحمان يا رحيم ، يا رحمان الدنيا والاخرة ورحيمهما
يا جار المستجيرين ، ويا امان الخائفين ويا ملاذ التائبين 
نسالك اللهم رحمة بنا رحمة عامة ، اللهم رحمة بنا ، ورحمة بأبائنا ورحمة بامهاتنا ورحمة بابنائنا 
اللهم ارحم والد الزميل نوار واغفر له واوسع مدخله ، اللهم يمن كتابه ويسر حسابه وارضى عنه، اللهم اجعله عندك من المقبولين ولا تجعله عنك من المحرومين ، اللهم واحشرنا واياه وجميع موتى المسلمين مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا ، اللهم وارزقنا واياه شفاعة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في احسانه وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته ، اللهم واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنان ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النيران ، اللهم واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، اللهم ابدله اهلا خيرا من اهله وجيرانا خيرا من جيرانه وزوجة خير من زوجته ، اللهم لا تحرمنا اجره ولا تفتنا بعده واغفر اللهم لنا وله ، اللهم اوصل لروحه الطاهره مثل ثواب سورة الفاتحة
واعظم الله اجركم


----------



## المغيره احمد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ ولا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم 
** اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه*​


----------



## angel2009 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعين 
غفر الله له وتغمده برحمته التي وسعت كل شئ


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

نقدم ار التعازي القلبية الى الاخ الكريم و لا حولة ولاقوة الا الله


----------



## بدرسعد (5 أكتوبر 2009)

إن لله وإنا اليه راجعون تقبله الله برحمته اللهم آمين


----------



## سامح الفيومى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

نرجو من الله ان يغفر له ولوالده ويرزقه الصبر


----------



## Sajojeh (5 أكتوبر 2009)

تقبل الله جميع أعماله وأدخله فسيح جناته وأسكنه مع الرسول ..اّمين


----------



## mas89 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*عظم الله أجركم*

اللهم ارحمه وأكرم نزله ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
اللهم لا تفتنا بعده وارحمنا اذا عدنا مثله:82:


----------



## هند هلالى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء والدوام لله
وياااااااارب يرحمه ويصبر كل من يحبة
ونسالكم الدعاء والفاتحة


----------



## هند هلالى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء والدوام لله
وياااااااااارب يرحمه ويصبر كل من يحبه
ويرزق اهلة الصبر


----------



## شطرنج (5 أكتوبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​


----------



## hussina aid (6 أكتوبر 2009)

عروة بن الأكرم قال:


> انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


 اسأل الله العلى القدير ان يجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة.


----------



## مامون شاهين (6 أكتوبر 2009)

غفر الله له وادخله فسيح جناته وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## shipmaster (6 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله يا اخ نوار 
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته وان شاء الله تكون اخر الاحزان


----------



## الآنسة مخ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم البقاء لله ... واسال الله ان يتقمده برحمته ويحتسبه وان يلزمكم الصبر واجر العزاء........ ونسال الله ان يلزمكم الصبر


----------



## محمد الاسيوط (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*عزاء للاخ نوار احمد*

البقاء للاه وسبحان من له الدوام


----------



## baseemsh (6 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
نسأل الله ان يكون ولده من خير اعماله التي لا تنقطع بعد وفاته



رحمه الله


----------



## شوق9999 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
انا لله وان إليه راجعون 

بقلوب مؤمنه بقضاء الله و قدره

نعزي أخونا الكريم (نوار احمد ) light man

و ذلك لوفاة ( والده ) 

إنا لله و إنا إليه لراجعون 

اللهم وسع عليه قبره واشرح صدره و ثبته عند السؤال واعنه على الاجابه

اللهم ارحمه وارفع عنه

اللهم بدل سيئاته حسنات وضاعفها المئات والالف

اللهم ارحمه
اللهم ارحمه
اللهم ارحمه

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه وأعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد

ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وأبدله أهلا خيرا من أهله 

و دارا خيرا من داره و زوجا خيرا من زوجه وأدخله الجنه وقه عذاب القبر 

" آميـــن "​


----------



## EmadALI HADID (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز حسن اللة عزاءك وانا للة وانا الية راجعون


----------



## علاء ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء والدوام لله ربنا يغفرله ويدخله الجنه


----------



## مهندسه بنت مهندس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم 

البقاء لله


----------



## mounir63 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه ^جميل الصبر و السلوان ورحم الله والده و أسكنه فسيح جنانه ,,و إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون,

عظم الله اجرك أخ نوار *


----------



## m_m_m (7 أكتوبر 2009)

نسال الله ان يتغمد اللفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان 
اسال الله له الجنة


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه 
اللهم افسح له فى قبرة على مد بصرة 
اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز يارب عن سيائته 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله 
اميييييييين يارب العالمين


----------



## egy_silver (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم أغفر له و ارحمه و اعفو عنه و أكرمه
- اللهم وسع مدخله و ادخله الجنة و غسله بالثلج و الماء والبرد
- اللهم يمن كتابه و هون حسابه و لين ترابه و ثبت أقدامه و ألهمه حسن الجواب
- اللهم طيب ثراه و اكرم مثواه واجعل الجنة مستقره و مأواه
- اللهم نور مرقده و عطر مشهده و طيب مضجعه
- اللهم آنس وحشته و ارحم غربته و قه عذاب القبر و عذاب النار
- اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
- اللهم فسح له في قبره و اجعله روضة من رياض الجنة و لا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
- اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود و القبور إلى سعة الدور و القصور مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من الصديقين و الصالحين والشهداء
- اللهم اجعل له من فوقه و من تحته و من أمامه و من خلفه و عن يمينه و عن يساره نورا من نورك يا نور السماوات و الأرض 
- اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و أهلا خيرا من أهله و أزواجا خيرا من أزواجه واسكنه فسيح جناتك في الدراجات العلي آمين
- اللهم إن كان قد أحسن فزد في إحسانه و إن كان قد أساء فتجاوز عن إساءته
- يا أكرم من سئل و يا أوسع من جاد بالعطايا … خفف أحماله و حط من أوزاره واجعله في مقام من قام لك بالقرآن أناء الليل و أطراف النهار
- اللهم كن له بعد الحبيب حبيبا و لدعاء من دعا له سامعا و مجيبا و اجعل له من فضلك و رحمتك و جنتك حظا و نصيبا
- اللهم من أحييته منا فأحييه على الإيمان و من توفيته منا فتوفه على الإسلام
- اللهم إنا نسألك توبة قبل الموت و راحة عند الموت و مغفرة بعد الموت
- اللهم اجعل لنا عملا يؤنسنا في قبرنا إذا أوحشنا المكان و لفظتنا الأوطان و فارقنا الأهل و الجيران
- اللهم هب لنا نفوسا مطمئنة تؤمن بلقائك و ترضى بقضائك تقنع بعطائك 
- اللهم أغفر لحيينا و ميتنا و شاهدنا و غائبنا و صغيرينا و كبيرنا و جميع موتى المسلمين و المسلمات الذين شهدوا لك بالوحدانية و لنبيك بالرسالة و ماتوا على ذلك
- اللهم اجعل خير أعمالنا خواتيمها و اجعل خير أيامنا يوم لقائك
- سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## m.s.f (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء والدوام لله تعالى*

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون 
اللهم ألهمكم الصبر وكل نفس دائقت الموت 
تعازينا أنوار​


----------



## m.s.f (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء والدوام لله تعالى*

إن لله وإن إليه راجعون 
اللهم ألهمكم الصبر وكل نفس دائقت الموت 
تعازينا أنوار​


----------



## dot4 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه 
اللهم افسح له فى قبرة على مد بصرة 
اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد فى حسناته وان كان مسيئا فتجاوز يارب عن سيائته 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله 
اميييييييين يارب العالمين*​


----------



## م شهاب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وان اليه راجعون تغمد الله الفقيد بواسع رحمته والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 أكتوبر 2009)

يرحمه الله ويغفر له............


----------



## مهندسة ليزر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اسأل الله رب العرش العظيم ان يرحمه و يجعل ماواه جنات النعيم


----------



## احمد الرمنسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعوضه الجنة.. اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك..

رحم الله فقيدكم، وألهمكم وأهله جميعاً الصبر والسلوان... اللهم آمين..



لا تنسونا من الدعاء احمد عبد الله​


----------



## م.سميحة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم وغفر لميتكم واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## eng89 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

_انا لله وانا اليه راجعون . لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله _
الله يصبرك اخي ويجعل مثوى الاب الحنون الجنة 
اني اعتذر على التأخير لعدم تواجدي الدائم


----------



## حميد88 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمة الله على الفقيد والله يصبرك يا اخي


----------



## refaat_gh (7 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## khalid nayrat (7 أكتوبر 2009)

العمر ألكم


----------



## احمد حسن محم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله ...... نسأل الله العظيم ان يرحمه ويتقبله في الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا..
.ولا اراكم الله مكروهافي عزيز لديكم.


----------



## أحمد دعبس (7 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله

رزق الله أهله الصبر والسلوان


----------



## adiiy_1234 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمة اللة على روح الفقيد .والسلام والرحمة للجميع


----------



## Alshahin (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يغفر ويرحم والد زميلنا نوار ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
ويجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة

مع تحياتي


----------



## عبير كمال (8 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## محمد فهمى محمد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..


----------



## محمد خلف محمد خلف (8 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يتغمد والداك برحمته ويسكنه فسيحه جناته


----------



## wavestorm1986 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله و ان شاء الله خاتمه الاحزان يا رب


----------



## sdra (8 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله غفر الله له واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## التميمية (8 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعين والبقاء لله 
كل ابن ادم مهما طالت سلامته يوما على الة الحدباء محمول:4:


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا الية راجعون
لله مااعطى ولله ما اخذ وكل شيء عنده بقدر 
احسن الله عزائه و عفر لميته وتقبله في فسسح جناته


----------



## goule (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
البقاء لله اخي نوار ولا تحزن واصبر واحتسب 
اللهم اغفر للاخ احمد نوار واعف عنه وارحمه ووسع عليه قبره يا رحمن يا رحيم*​


----------



## ابوروميساء (8 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله
انا الى لله وانا اليه راجعون
اسأل الله ان يرحمه ويدخله الجنه وان يغفر له 
واسأل الله ان يجعلة مع الصدقين والشهداء 
امين


----------



## alaa_alahmad (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء لله رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## ولد المملكة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمة وسكنة في فسيح جناته


----------



## gegefouad (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى (light man)







لا نستطيع أن نعترض طريق القدر
وعلينا فقط التسليم بالاقدار والصبر 
ففي الترمذي أن رسول الله صل الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء، وإن الله إذا أحب قوماً 
ابتلاهم، فمن رضي فله الرضا، ومن سخط فله السخط "

عظم الله أجرك وأحسن الله عزاك
الهمكم الصبر والسلوان وجمعنا به فى جنان
الرحمن تحت ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل الا ظله 
أن العين تدمع وأن القلب ليحزن ولا نقول الا كما 
أخبرنا وعلمنا حبيبنا محمد صل الله عليه وسلم 






اللهم أغفر له وأرحمها وأعفى عنه وأغسله بالماء
والثلج والبرد وأبدله دار خيراً من دراه 
وأهلا خيراً من أهلها وأدخله الجنه 
وأعزه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين و المؤمنات و المسلمين و المسلمات 
الاحياء منهم و الاموات






أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يوسع قبره 
ويجعلها روضة من رياض الجنة
وأن يجمعنا به وكل المسلمين في جنات النعيم ...
أسأل الله العظيم ان يجنبنا واياكم كل مكروه 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمع


----------



## الرســ مصطفى ـــام (9 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون 
اسكنه الله فسيح جناته


----------



## علي السلطاني (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أنالله وأنا اليه راجعون ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي القدير
اللهم تغمده برحمتك الواسعة ...والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان


----------



## الاميرة الصامتة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## محمد حمزه (9 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله وحده
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم إجعل مثواه الجنة يارب العالمين


----------



## siigo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نسال الله ان يتغمد اللفقيد بالرحمه و يلهم اهله الصبر و السلوان 
اسالكم الدعاء له


----------



## fatma2011 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## sred (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## هند الشامى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله ويلهمنا واياكم الصبر وارجو بالدعاء لامواتنا واموات المسلمين الهم نور قبورهم وارحمهم 
ارجو قراءة الفاتحة لامواتنا واموات المسلمين
والدعاء لامى ايضا فهذه ذكرى الاربعين لامى الله يرحمها


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى واسكنه فسيح جناته
وامواتنا واموات المسلمين


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام
تعازينا الحارة


----------



## Eng.Suha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله تعالى 
عظم الله اجركم


----------



## مجيد الانباري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*عزاء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام .. صدق الله العظيم باسمي وباسم اخواني اعضاء المنتدى اتقدم لعائلة الفقيد باحر التعازي وبقول الكم جميعاااااا احسن الله عزائكم وادخل فقيدكم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار عند عزيز مقتدر امين يربي وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون..


----------



## السورى محمد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ونقه من الخطايا والذنوب 


امين يارب العالمين


----------



## ebrahim.kha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمه الله وغفر له
عظم الله اجركم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## ebrahim.kha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجرك 
رحم الله والدكم وادخله الجنة
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## mohammad shadid (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم واحسن عزائكم ورحم ميتكم ولنا ولكم اسوة في رسول الله
لا اراكم الله مكروه


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمة


----------



## ibrahim salamah (11 أكتوبر 2009)

نسأل الله أن يقبلنا شفعاء له و أن يجعل مثواه الجنة و يغفر له و نذكر الأخ بحديث النبي ص ينقطع عمل ابن آدم عند الموت إلا من ثلاث ......ولد صالح يدعو له ... 
رحمه الله


----------



## طالب الهندسة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يطيب ثراه و يجعله من الابرار في الجنة


----------



## شيماء ش (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمه


----------



## talal almanasir (11 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون (كل من عليها فان * ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام)


----------



## samernor (11 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا له راجعون البقاء للة ولكم الصبر


----------



## majedolayyan (11 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله و إنا اليه راجعون
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## عبدالله الخشام (11 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمه


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (11 أكتوبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

تغمد الله روحه وطيب ثراه وأسكنه فسيح جناته في الفردوس الأعلى
ووسع له في قبره وجعله روضة من رياض الجنة
آمين


----------



## hassan^7 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون .. البقاء لله .. ربنا يغفرله ويرحمه


----------



## محرم بك (12 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه 

عظم الله اجر الجميع


----------



## المهندس مدحت على (12 أكتوبر 2009)

* لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​*​


----------



## كاسر (12 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم ارحم الميت وأسكنه فسيح جناتك وموتى المسلمين
لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده لأجل مسمى
فلتصبر ولتحتسب
فهذه حال الدنيا ولا راحة تامة وأنس إلا في الجنة جعلك الله ووالدك ومن كتب وقرأ من أهلها


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

رحم الله الفقيد والهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان ان لله وانا اليه راجعون 
البقاء لله


----------



## الديمونة (12 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون للا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
لا يستطيع الانسان أن يفعل شيء حيال الموت سوى الصبر فقط


----------



## ahmedn792005 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ويبدلة دار خير من دارة واهل خير من اهلة وان يجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة وجميع موتي المسلمين ... آمين.


----------



## Wafa Ayman (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا إليه لراجعون


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​*​


----------



## mohabdo (12 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 
الله يرحم موتانا


----------



## طلال القحيص (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​*


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الى رحمة الله


----------



## اسامة اشرى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله يا بشمهندس وانا عن باقى جميع الزملاء بهذا المنتدى ابلغ واجب عزائى الى الاخ الزميل 
اللهم اغفر للاخ احمد نوار واعف عنه وارحمه ووسع عليه قبره يا رحمن يا رحيم.


----------



## HARD MAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله أجركم 

وغفر لميتكم 

وجعلكم خير خلف لخير سلف 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## SKAPO (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*نا لله وانا اليه راجعون
عظم الله اجرك
*


----------



## محمد جابر عبود (13 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله
اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (13 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## ابو انس العراقي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم *
*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## م-امانى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*


----------



## htth (14 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس نوار رحم الله الوالد واسكنه فسيح جنانه ............. مع تعازينا الحارة لكم


----------



## HussamBarri (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## ابوبكر الحمادي (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ah_nasser (14 أكتوبر 2009)

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..و يغفر له .. و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


----------



## fagrelsabah (14 أكتوبر 2009)

* البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*​


----------



## سحووره الأموره (16 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم أبدله داراً خيراً من داره 
تغمده الله برحمته و جعله من سكان الجنة اللهم آمين و المسلمين أجمعين


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (16 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجرك واجر الجميع رحمه الله برحمته ولا تقطعه با الدعاء له في صلواتك فان الحسنات تصله وترفع درجاته بأمر الله


----------



## شهدشهد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله و سبحان من له الدوام و أسأل الله له الصبر و السلوان


----------



## nassernasa (16 أكتوبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (17 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..تعازينا للأخ نوار... نسأل الله أن يلهمه و ذويه الصبر و السلوان و يرحم والده و يسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## بودى59 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله ماأخذ وله ماأعطى وكل شئ عنده بمقدار فلتصبر ولتحتسب


----------



## bakree137 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

تغمده الله برحمته.......
عظم الله أجركم


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## بهجة و حياة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
ربنا يجعله من اهل الجنه ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه هو وجميع موتى المسلمين
ويصبركم على فراقه


----------



## nedalmomani (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الى الاخ نوار........
( ان لله وانا اليه راجعون ) تعازينا لكم وذويك ونسال الله ان يلهمكم الصبر ويرحم والداكم ويسكنه فسح جنانه

اخوكم نضال من الاردن


----------



## nedalmomani (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام الله عليك يا مهندس فليب


----------



## فيليب اكرم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء لله
**إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*


----------



## ابومضوي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون , لاحولة ولاقوة الابالله اللهم ابدله داراً خير من داره واهلاً خير من اهله اللهم ان كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته وان كان محسناً فزد في احسانه وابد ل سيئاته حسنات , اللهم اجعله من اصحاب اليمين في سدر مخدود وطلح منضود وظل ممدود وماء مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لامقطوعة ولاممنوعة وفرش مرفوعة ونمارق مبثوثة .
والعزاء للاخ نوار احمد


----------



## eng_nezar (18 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله أجركم وأسأل الله أن يغفر له ويرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته آمين آمين آمين


----------



## utx (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله و ان اليه راجعون اللهم ارزق اخانا الصبر و السلوان


----------



## kareem moh (19 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته ,الهمكم الصبر والسلوان


----------



## سبع الليل (20 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة 

وأدخله جنته بغير حساب


----------



## THE_LORD (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 أكتوبر 2009)

تقبله الله بواسع المغفرة


----------



## مهندس السودان (20 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​


----------



## مهندس غ ز (20 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمه الله واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## mo7a galal (20 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله ... انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ....اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
خالص التعازى


----------



## بنت الاسلام 80 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمه وتقبل عزائى ولا تحزن فان الله مع الصابرين ونعلم ان فقد الحبيب غالى ولكن الكل على هذا الحال 
وكان الله فى عونك وجمعك الله بابيك فى الفردوس الاعلى بعد عمر طويل فى طاعة الله


----------



## زيد العلي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم الهم اهله الصبر و السلوان وعوضه دارا خير من دره واهلا خير من اهله وخفف عليه عذاب القبر


----------



## ماهر طلبة (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك


----------



## اللورد مساعد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله
عظم الله أجرك
وجعلها آخر الأحزان


----------



## mahmoud sultan (21 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمة الله واسكنه فسيح جناته وان لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## **ابوعبدالله** (21 أكتوبر 2009)

احسن الله عزاك


----------



## ساره خالد العاني (21 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله ان شاء الله يكون من اهل الجنه


----------



## صلاح الدين (21 أكتوبر 2009)

لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . له الحمد وله الشكر وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن يحيي ويميت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير . لا اله إلا الله لا نعبد إلا إياه مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . اللهم صلى الله على سيدنا محمد خاتم النبيين والمرسلين عليه افضل الصلاة أتم التسليم .

- اللهم يا رحمان الدنيا والآخر ورحيمهما ارحمنا وارحم أمة محمد رحمة كافة تغنينا عن رحمة من سواك 

- اللهم اغفر لحيينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا كبيرنا وصغيرنا 

- اللهم من احييته منا فاحييه على الإسلام . ومن توفيته منا فتوفاه على الإيمان . اللهم ارحم ( المتوفى ) رحمة واسعة وتغمده برحمتك 

- اللهم ارحمه فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك . اللهم قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك .

- اللهم انزل نورا من نورك عليه 

- اللهم نور له قبره ووسع مدخله وآنس وحشته 

- اللهم ارحم غربته وارحم شيبته 

- اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة . لا حفرة من حفر النار 

- اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله 

- اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره . واهلا خيرا من اهله . وذرية خيرا من ذريته وزوجا خيرا من زوجه وادخله الجنة بغير حساب . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

- اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود ومن مراتع الدود الى جناتك جنات الخلود لا اله الا انت يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض تغمد ( المتوفي ) برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

- اللهم ان كان ( المتوفي ) غير اهلا لوصول رحمتك فرحمتك اهلا لان تسعه 

- اللهم اطعمه من الجنة واسقه من الجنة واره مكانه من الجنة وقل له أدخل من أي باب تشاء 

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار وانت اهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه انك انت الغفور الرحيم

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) عبدك ابن عبدك يحتاج الى رحمتك وانت غني عن عذابه فارحمه 

- اللهم وارزقه لذة النظر الى وجهك والشوق الى لقاءك 

- اللهم ارجع نفسه اليك راضية مرضيه وادخله في جنتك مع عبادك الصالحين 

- اللهم انت غني ونحن الفقراء فانت غني ونحن الفقراء فانت غني من عذابه فارحمه 

- اللهم ان كان ( المتوفي ) من المحسنين فزد في حسناته وان كان من المسيئين فتجاوز عن سيئاته 

- اللهم اجعل ذريته سترا بينه وبين نار جهنم 

- اللهم اجعل ذريته ذرية صالحة تدعوا له بخير الى يوم الدين 

- اللهم ادخله جنتك وكرمك جنات النعيم 

- اللهم اني اسالك الفردوس الاعلى نزلا له 

- اللهم وابني له بيتا في الجنة واجعل بملتقانا هناك 

- اللهم واسقه من حوض نبيك محمد شربة هنيئة مريئة لا يظمأ بعدها ابدا 

- اللهم واظله تحت عرشك يوم لا ظل الا ظلك ولا باقي الا وجهك . اللهم بيض وجهه يوم تبيض الوجوه وتسود وجوه اللهم يمن كتابه . اللهم وثبت قدمه يوم تزل فيها الاقدام . اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصالحين والصديقين والشهداء والاخيار والابرار . اللهم اكتبه عندك من الصابرين وجازه جزاء الصابرين .

- اللهم اني اسالك في هذه الساعة ان كان (المتوفي ) في سرور فزد في سروره ومن نعيمك عليه . وان كان ( المتوفي ) في عذاب فنجه من عذابك وانت الغني الحميد برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

- اللهم تقبل منه القليل وتجاوز عنه التقصير 

- اللهم اجعل مرضه كفارة لجميع ذنوبه . واجعل آخر عذابه عذاب الدنيا 

- اللهم اني اسالك باسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العليا وباسمك الطاهر الاعظم ان تتقبل منا دعاءنا بقبول حسن وان تجعله خالصا لوجهك الكريم 

- اللهم ثبته بالقول الثابت وارفع درجته واغفر خطيئته وثقل موازينه 

- اللهم حاسبه حسابا يسيرا يامن هو ارحم من عباده بانفسهم ومن الام بولدها 

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في كفالتك وفي ضيافتك فهل جزاء الضيف الا الاكرام والاحسان وانت اهل الجود والكرم 

- اللهم ان ( المتوفي ) في حاجة الى رحمتك وانت الغني في غنى من عذابه فارحمه 

- اللهم حرم لحمه ودمه وبشرته عن النار 

- اللهم استقبله عندك خال من الذنوب والخطايا واستقبله بمحض ارادتك وعفوك وانت راض عنه غير غضبان عليه 

- اللهم افتح له ابواب جنتك وابواب رحمتك اجمعين 

- اللهم اني اسالك يا حنان يا منان يا بديع السموات والارض يا ذا الجلال والاكرام 

- اللهم اجعل ( المتوفي ) من الذين اذا احسنوا استبشروا 

- اللهم اني اسالك يا ارحم الراحمين ان يكون ( المتوفي ) ممن بشر عند لموت بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان 

- اللهم يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا يا قريب يا مجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعاه يا حنان يا منان يا رب يا ارحم الراحمين يا بديع السموات والارض يا احد يا صمد اعطي ( المتوفي ) من خير ما اعطيت به نبيك محمد عطاء ماله من نفاد من مالك خزائن السموات والارض . عطاء عظيما من رب غظيم . عطاء ماله من نفاد عطاء انت له اهل عطاء يليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) وارحمه عدد من قالها ويقولها القائلون من اول الدهر الى آخره عدد من احصاه كتاب الله واحاط به علمه واضعاف ذلك اضعاف مضاعفه وكل ضعف يتضاعف من ذلك مضاعفة ابد الابد ومنتهى العدد بلا أمد لا يحيط به الا علمه 
- اللهم يا جامع الناس الى يوم لا ريب فيه اجمع ( المتوفي ) بنبينا محمد كما جمعت بين الروح والجسد

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) حتى لا يبقى من المغفرة شيء 

- اللهم ارحم ( المتوفي ) حتى لا يبقى من الرحمة شيء 

- اللهم ارض عن ( المتوفي )حتى لا يبقى من الرضا شيء 

- اللهم اغفر ( للمتوفي ) عدد خاقك واغفر له مداد كلماتك واغفر له زنة عرشك واغفر له رضا نفسك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

- اللهم اني اسالك له الدرجات العلى من الجنة آمين . وادخله الجنة آمن . آمين واسالك له خلاصا من النار سالما آمين . وادخله الجنة آمن . ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلاما على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين 

- اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يتقبل منا ومنكم الدعاء ويغفر لموتانا وموتاكم وموتى المسلمين وان يحسن خاتمتنا انه قادر على كل شيء 

 عظم الله اجركم اخوي نوار


----------



## sahem92 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمة ويسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (22 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله 
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
وربنا يجعله في منزله الشهداء والابرار والصديقين وآسفة عالتاخير
وربنا يجعل مسواه الجنة امين يارب العالمين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم: يا حنان يا منان يا واسع الغفران أغفر له وأرحمه وعافه وأعف عنه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.

§ اللهم: أبدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله وزوجاً خيراً من زوجته وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار.

§ اللهم: عامله بما أنت أهله ولا تعامله بما هو أهله.

§ اللهم: أجزه عن الإحسان إحساناً وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً0

§ اللهم: إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عنه يا رب العالمين0

§ اللهم: أدخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب0

§ اللهم: آنسه في وحدته وآنسه في وحشته وآنسه في غربته0

§ اللهم: أنزله منزلاً مباركاً وأنت خير المنزلين0

§ اللهم: أنزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً0

§ اللهم: أجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار.

§ اللهم: أفسح له في قبره مد بصره وأفرش قبره من فراش الجنة0

§ اللهم: أعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الأرض عن جنبيه0

§ اللهم: املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور0

§ اللهم: قه السيئات (ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته)0

§ اللهم: أغفر له في المهديين وأخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين وأغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين وأفسح له في قبره ونور له فيه0

§ اللهم: إن (أبي أو أمي أو0000) في ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق فأغفر له وأرحمه إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم0

§ اللهم: إن هذا عبدك وأبن عبدك وأبن أمتك خرج من روح الدنيا وسعتها ومحبوبيها وأحبائه فيها إلى ظلمة القبر وما هو لاقيه كان يشهد ألا إله إلا أنت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك وأنت أعلم به0

§ اللهم: إنه نزل بك وأنت خير منزول به وأصبح فقيراً إلى رحمتك وأنت غني عن عذابه أته برحمتك إلا من عذابك حتى تبعثه إلى جنتك يا أرحم الراحمين0
§ اللهم: أنقله من مواطن الدود وضيق اللحود إلى جنات الخلود0

§ اللهم: أجعل عن يمينه نوراً وعن شماله نوراً ومن أمامه نوراً ومن فوقه نوراً حتى تبعثه آمناً مطمئناً في نور من نورك0

§ اللهم: أنظر إليه نظرة رضا فإن من تنظر إليه نظرة رضا لا تعذبه أبداً0

§ اللهم: أسكنه فسيح الجنان وأغفر له يا رحمن0

§ اللهم : إنه جاء ببابك وأناخ بجانبك فجد عليه بعفوك وإكرامك وجودك وإحسانك0

§ اللهم: أن رحمتك وسعت كل شيء وهو شيء فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر بها عينه0

§ اللهم: احشره مع المتقين إلى الرحمن وفداً0

§ اللهم: أحشره في زمرة المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنة نعيم0

§ اللهم: إنه صبر على البلاء فلم يجزع فأمنحه درجة الصابرين الذين يوفون أجورهم بغير حساب فأنت القائل (إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب)0

§ اللهم: إنه كان مصلياً لك فثبته على الصراط يوم تزل الأقدام0

§ اللهم: إنه كان لك صائماً فأدخله الجنة من باب الريان0

§ اللهم: إنه كان لكتابك تالياً فشفع فيه القرآن وأرحمه من النيران وأجعله يا رحمن يترقى في الجنة إلى آخر آية قرأها وآخر حرف تلاه0

§ اللهم: أرزقه بكل حرف من القرآن حلاوة وبكل كلمة كرامة وبكل آية سعادة وبكل سورة سلامة وبكل جزء جزاء0​


----------



## عبد الله فهد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

رحم الله فقيدكم و ادخله فسيح جناته


----------



## iaia2100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*البقاء لله باشمهندس نوار
اسكن الله والدك فسيح جناته*​


----------



## محمد هاشم يوسف (22 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله *رحمه الله تعالى *


----------



## Nariman abdalla (23 أكتوبر 2009)

تعازينا للاخ نوار انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## توفيق جبار (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون واسئل الله ان يمن عليك بالصبر والسلوان ويتغمد الفقيد فسيح جناته


----------



## م خالد عامر (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحم الله كل أموات المسلمين جميعا ً


----------



## ابوسهر68 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الدوام لله خالص التعازي


----------



## akram77 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

أسأل الله ان يرحمه ..
و يغفر له ..
و يتغمده بواسع رحمته ..


وعزائنا لأخينا نوار ..*​


----------



## إيهاب2007 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله ياأخى فلتصبر ولتحتسب


----------



## سامحنى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

انا للة وانا الية راجعون 
اللهم اجعل مثواة الجنة


----------



## المهندسة زمزم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

واذا ابتلى أحدكم بمصيبة فليقل
انا لله وان اليه راجعون
البقاء لله وحده
أسف جدا على التاخير


----------



## spe100 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سامي ابو سلطان (25 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجره ورحم والده وجعله في فسيح جنانه....زانا لله ولنا اليه راجعون


----------



## ahmed_trane (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يغفر له وأن يرحمه وان يجعل مثواه الجنة ... آمين

خالص التعازى للاخ نوار 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## وردةالحياة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

انالله وانا اليه لرجعون,,,البقاءلله وحده ,,ربي يتغمده برحمته وكافة موتا المسلمين ويصبركم 
على هذا البلاء والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## سوزانة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## ابو العطا (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه​*


----------



## Leen T (26 أكتوبر 2009)

رحمه الله .. وأسكنه فسيح جناته


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (26 أكتوبر 2009)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## bryar (26 أكتوبر 2009)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله اللهم تغمده برحمتك وأدخله جنتك
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## جودت محمود خليفات (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اللة يرحمة وديدخلة فسح جناتة


----------



## akshh (26 أكتوبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العل العظيم 
أسأل الله العلي القدير ان يغفر له ويجعل مثواه الجنه 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## العبقرية (26 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
لله ما اخذ لله ما اعطى اسال الله الكريم ان يتغمده برحمته ويسكنه جنته وان يلهم اهله الصبر ويعوضهم خير


----------



## salem1982 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
خالص التعازى للاخ نوار


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء في حياتك اخي 
كلنا على الدرب سائرون


----------



## رقيةة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله *انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*


----------



## الفكر المستنير (26 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجركم


----------



## Lorry (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمو و يجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## مهندس_باسم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء والدوام لله الله يتقبله فى اوسع رحمتها ويسكنه افسح جناته وان لله وان اليه راجعون الله يرحمه ويرحمنا ويرحم جميع المسلمين الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## toote (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ان لله وان اليه لراجعون


----------



## سارة العراقية (27 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء والدوام لله
اللهم ارحمه وارحم جميع موتى المسلمين


----------



## mobrklna (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل نوار احمد (light man) حفظه الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله عزائكم وغفر الله لوالدكم وألهمكم وذويه الصبر والسلوان

أسأل الله أن يغفر له , وان يبدله دارا خيرا من داره وأهلا خيرا من أهله ويدخله الجنة ويعيذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار 

اللـهـم عامله بما أنت أهله ولا تعامله بما هو أهله 

اللـهـم اجزه عن الإحسان إحسانا وعن الإساءة عفواً وغفراناً

اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته

اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته 

اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين 

اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا

اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 

اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة 

اللـهـم أعذه من عذاب القبر , وجاف الأرض عن جنبيه

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون​


----------



## omer30 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

تغمدة الله فسيح جناتة انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون


----------



## هيثم البطل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم انك عفوٌ كريم حليم تحب العفو فاعفو عنه
اللهم انزله داراً خيرا من داره واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## هيثم البطل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم انك عفوٌ كريم حليم تحب العفو فاعفو عنه
اللهم انزله داراً خيرا من داره واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله أجركم


----------



## Ahmad Medo (28 أكتوبر 2009)

(كل نفس ذائقة الموت ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام)
كلنا على هذا الطريق واسال الله ان يسكننا واياه جنات النعيم وان يوسع لنا و له قبورنا انشاء الله......


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (28 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء الله ورحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته وتغمده بواسع رحماته 
ولكل اهله وزويه نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يلهمهم جزيل الصبر والسلون
وانا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (28 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى وأسكنه فسيح جنانه


----------



## creative engineer (29 أكتوبر 2009)

أعظم الله أجركم وأحسن عزاءكم وغفر لموتاكم .. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ربنا تغمده بواسع رحمتك اللهم امين


----------



## defo (29 أكتوبر 2009)

البقاء لله يااخي 
وشد حيلك
ونسأل الله ان يغفر له ولجميع امواتنا وامات المسلمين


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

لله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ .....سبحانه لا يحمد على مكروه سواه ...نسال الله لنا وله المغفرة والفوز بالجنة


----------



## محمد الحبر محمد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمو ويدخله الجنة


----------

